# New hamster, please help!



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, i've just joined as i got my hamster (Tofu) two days ago 
There's a few things i'm worried/wondering about and hope you guys can help!
He's a male syrian hamster and is about 8/10 weeks old!
1. I have one of those huge Rotastak set-ups for him but he immediately started building his nest in the long tubes! I'm worried about this as i know they're not very well ventilated. Other than this, is it a problem? Should i try and persuade him to move?

2. He moved all of his food up into the tubes, which i know is normal but i don't know whether i should keep filling his food bowl everyday when he has lots of food up in his nest already? Should i try and get the old food out? It isnt fresh fruit and veg, its readily prepared dry hamster food. How often should i give him fresh fruits and vegetables?

3. I've only had him for two days so am slowly trying to introduce myself to him before picking him up, i've let him smell my hand, given him treats from my hand etc but is there anything else i could do to get him more comfy with me?

Thank yooooooou! xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

1. I have one of those huge Rotastak set-ups for him but he immediately started building his nest in the long tubes! I'm worried about this as i know they're not very well ventilated. Other than this, is it a problem? Should i try and persuade him to move? If possible, I'd get hold of a new cage for him immediately. Rotastak are notorious for killing Syrian hamsters as the tubes are too small for them and poorly ventialted as well. They are also too small to fit a Syrian sized wheel in. If he's building a nest in the tubes I would be very worried. You can move it, but chances are, he'll just move it back each night. Please, if you can get a proper cage, do so. You can find some great suggestions on here, and cheap cages on ebay. If you want any cage advice, I'd be happy to recommend some.

2. He moved all of his food up into the tubes, which i know is normal but i don't know whether i should keep filling his food bowl everyday when he has lots of food up in his nest already? Should i try and get the old food out? It isnt fresh fruit and veg, its readily prepared dry hamster food. How often should i give him fresh fruits and vegetables? Don't fill his bowl everyday, it will only get wasted. The average Syrian needs only 10g of hamster mix daily, so what I do is only give them that, scattered around the cage for them to forage for. The dry mix should last fine in his bed until his cage is cleaned weekly. Fresh fruit and veggies can be given every 2 or 3 days. Veggies are better than fruits as fruits can be a bit too sweet and sugary. I find broccoli and carrot is good for mine.

3. I've only had him for two days so am slowly trying to introduce myself to him before picking him up, i've let him smell my hand, given him treats from my hand etc but is there anything else i could do to get him more comfy with me? You can rub your hands in the woodshavings/bedding so your hand will smell like him. Other than that, you are doing everything right. Talking to him gently too will get him used to your voice.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love to see piccies of him. Can't offer any more advice than happysaz has there is a bargain cage thread on here where people put good chaep cages they have found on Ebay etc and a hamster treat thread, both are really useful
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33229-hamster-bargains.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of your help and advise! Should i just remove the tubes from the cage and put the rest of it back together so he has to make his nest elsewhere? xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

lo-lee-ta said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help and advise! Should i just remove the tubes from the cage and put the rest of it back together so he has to make his nest elsewhere? xx


Rotastak is small enough, without the tubes it will probably be even smaller. Do you have a picture of the cage you have?


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in the process of finding add-ons, the main priority being a wired part for added ventilation. Also one of those attic bedroom parts that he may feel safe in and use as his nest instead? I bought two little hideaway homes for him but i think they're too small and thats why he hasn't used them! I've for the moment fashioned a little hideaway out of a box and put some of the bedding from his nest in it! Is that ok?
Aaah i'm really worried  xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

If I were you I'd probably get a new cage like a Savic Cambridge or something (if you can afford to and stuff) as I think the Rotastaks are a little to small for Syrians on their own and I worry about the tubes. But, saying that, someone on here (can't remember who now!) has their syrian in a Rotastak setup, which I think has 13 parts or something and they seem perfectly happy! But I think syrians prefer a large floor space which you can't get with rotastak parts.

If you can't afford to buy a new cage at the moment you could make a temporary bin cage (if you don't have other pets that will eat your hammy!) 

You have to post piccies asap!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

lo-lee-ta said:


> I am in the process of finding add-ons, the main priority being a wired part for added ventilation. Also one of those attic bedroom parts that he may feel safe in and use as his nest instead? I bought two little hideaway homes for him but i think they're too small and thats why he hasn't used them! I've for the moment fashioned a little hideaway out of a box and put some of the bedding from his nest in it! Is that ok?
> Aaah i'm really worried  xx


Sadly that whole cage is a bit too small. You need height for a syrian hamster so they can have a safe wheel. Cages like these are more suitable...

Savic Cambridge Navy Blue Hamster Cage 62x36x43cm by: Savic - Amazing

Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

If you are going to be buying add ons for the rotastak, I would just save money and buy a more suitable cage.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

im in the same boat as you hun, i got my dave 2 days ago and he came with a rotastak thing which i swiftly changed for a bin cage, but i also bought a 2 tier cage off ebay for £10.50!! i feel he will be much happier in this than the rotastak  we want to see ur hammy!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooh you're in Brighton  Sorry, just noticed! If you get a new cage but can't get it for any reason, I'm usually travelling so if you need it delivered gimme a PM.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> im in the same boat as you hun, i got my dave 2 days ago and he came with a rotastak thing which i swiftly changed for a bin cage, but i also bought a 2 tier cage off ebay for £10.50!! i feel he will be much happier in this than the rotastak  we want to see ur hammy!!


Haha ebay is full of bargains 

I was very sad to see that the pet shop I like in town had the pink Rotastak on the counter by the till


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

tut tut  i dont know why they are so appealing ?? ut:



Flissy said:


> I was very sad to see that the pet shop I like in town had the pink Rotastak on the counter by the till


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> tut tut  i dont know why they are so appealing ?? ut:


Because they are pink


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

"If you are going to be buying add ons for the rotastak, I would just save money and buy a more suitable cage."
Yeah you're right! I've decided to but a large wire cage, and i'm going to cut a hole into it using wire cutters and attach a couple of the rotastak parts. I've ordered a new cage from ebay, so when its here i'll get Tofu all set up in it and take lots of piccies  xx


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Rotastaks are a little to small for Syrians on their own and I worry about the tubes. But, saying that, someone on here (can't remember who now!) has their syrian in a Rotastak setup, which I think has 13 parts or something and they seem perfectly happy! But I think syrians prefer a large floor space which you can't get with rotastak parts.
> 
> If you can't afford to buy a new cage at the moment you could make a temporary bin cage (if you don't have other pets that will eat your hammy!)
> 
> You have to post piccies asap!!


I will be posting pictures as soon as possible, everyone i take just seems to be a big blur at the moment!
I have decided to get a wire cage that I am going to attach some of the Rotastak compartments to! So yay, hopefully everything will work out!

xx


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love to see piccies of him. Can't offer any more advice than happysaz has there is a bargain cage thread on here where people put good chaep cages they have found on Ebay etc and a hamster treat thread, both are really useful
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33229-hamster-bargains.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html


Aww thank you very much! I'll be posting piccies ASAP!  xx


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> im in the same boat as you hun, i got my dave 2 days ago and he came with a rotastak thing which i swiftly changed for a bin cage, but i also bought a 2 tier cage off ebay for £10.50!! i feel he will be much happier in this than the rotastak  we want to see ur hammy!!


Grrr silly Rotastak! It's like the bane of my existence right now, everything i do comes back to "why oh whyyyy did i buy that stupid cage?!" Lol!
Good luck with your new cage anywhoo and I'll be posting piccies asap! xxx


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

Lots of help and advice in the articles here. Good luck.

Pet Hamster Articles


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

pets-life said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lots of help and advice in the articles here. Good luck.
> 
> Pet Hamster Articles


Thank you very much, I'll go have a peek now! xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

lo-lee-ta said:


> "If you are going to be buying add ons for the rotastak, I would just save money and buy a more suitable cage."
> Yeah you're right! I've decided to but a large wire cage, and i'm going to cut a hole into it using wire cutters and attach a couple of the rotastak parts. I've ordered a new cage from ebay, so when its here i'll get Tofu all set up in it and take lots of piccies  xx


Excellent idea! Very happy for you and Tofu, bet he will love his new cages. And of course, pictures are required ASAP!


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ooooh you're in Brighton  Sorry, just noticed! If you get a new cage but can't get it for any reason, I'm usually travelling so if you need it delivered gimme a PM.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Aww thats really sweet of you! Thanks  xx


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

I just took Tofu out of his cage for the first time 
I sat in the bath with him as im still a little scared he'll wriggle out of my hand! At first he seemed quite frightened but seemed to settle down. He lay down in my lap and let me stroke him is that normal or did he just give up because he was so scared? He did lots of little poops while on my lap, is that because he was so frightened?
I'm really worried about frightening him 
I put him back in his cage after about 10 minutes and he seemed happy enough. He climbed onto my hand in the cage and took a peanut, thats good right? Shall i handle him a little everyday? Or give him a bit of a break?
Thank you all for being so helpful! 
xxx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

that all sounds quite normal to me, he may have just been pooping as he may have wanted to make th place and you smell a bit more like him. im sure he will stop doing that over time. 

keep doing what you are doing each day and increasing the amount fo time you interacte with him aswel. 

it is good that he toke a peanut off your hand 
im sure he will turn out to be a very happy and friendly hammie !


----------



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> that all sounds quite normal to me, he may have just been pooping as he may have wanted to make th place and you smell a bit more like him. im sure he will stop doing that over time.
> 
> keep doing what you are doing each day and increasing the amount fo time you interacte with him aswel.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I feel a lot better now! I've given him a rest today and am going to get him out again tomorrow  xx


----------



## ruthwelford (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi 

I wonder if someone can give me some help too. Just bought a Syrian hamster and a Savic Peggy Metro Hamster cage with tubes - and he too is nesting and moving food to the tube. Should I be worried and get a new cage?

Cheers


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

ruthwelford said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if someone can give me some help too. Just bought a Syrian hamster and a Savic Peggy Metro Hamster cage with tubes - and he too is nesting and moving food to the tube. Should I be worried and get a new cage?
> 
> Cheers


You'll get conflicting advice on this one. Personally I think the cage is fine, certainly a lot more suitable than the majority of cages on the market. It's not the biggest, but my friend has her hammy Doodle in one, and he's happy and healthy, lovely little ham in fact. It's perfect for him. Just depends on the hamster. Like I said, I have no issues with it. If you are unsure, you could always keep a look out for another metro on ebay and attach the two  Plus, Savic tubes have ventilation, little holes, unlike rotastak tubes. And they are a better size.


----------



## ruthwelford (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that - I do feel more happy about this and his sleeping habits!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to have all the crittertrail stuff for my robo hammy but now I have a teddy bear syrian and he would get stuck, he is getting that big now, he can't even go through toilet roll tubes!

I have a wire cage with a plastic tray, it has 3 floors so he still gets to run about without the risk of being tubified!

He is 9 months old now. 

Don't worry about handling him, just start with short periods, usually if mine is getting uncomfortable, he will warn me with a tiny nip, not a proper bite, just a warning!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ruthwelford said:


> Thanks for that - I do feel more happy about this and his sleeping habits!


Sausage started to nest in the tubes when we first got him, which was annoying as he was sleeping in his own wee/poo etc and he hardly came out, so we just took the tubes out for a few weeks and blocked up the holes with cardboard.

Then when we put them back in a few weeks later he had already made his nest and didn't move to the tubes 

I think its an ok cage, but it is a little small when you start to put toys in, by the time I had put a bigger 8 inch wheel in it there was hardly any space at all! So i have connected it to a rotastak cage and soon will attach a bin cage to it as then I can put more toys in and he has more space to run around


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ruthwelford said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if someone can give me some help too. Just bought a Syrian hamster and a Savic Peggy Metro Hamster cage with tubes - and he too is nesting and moving food to the tube. Should I be worried and get a new cage?
> 
> Cheers


I've got a hamster heaven for our Syrian and she still prefers to sleep and have her food in the tubes. :laugh:
Here is a photo I took this afternoon of her just after I had cleaned her cage out.


















Here she is stuffing her face.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous hammy!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ruthwelford (Sep 9, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sausage started to nest in the tubes when we first got him, which was annoying as he was sleeping in his own wee/poo etc and he hardly came out, so we just took the tubes out for a few weeks and blocked up the holes with cardboard.
> 
> Then when we put them back in a few weeks later he had already made his nest and didn't move to the tubes
> 
> I think its an ok cage, but it is a little small when you start to put toys in, by the time I had put a bigger 8 inch wheel in it there was hardly any space at all! So i have connected it to a rotastak cage and soon will attach a bin cage to it as then I can put more toys in and he has more space to run around


Did you use just regular cardboard to block the gaps - and these weren't nibbled?


----------

